# Uber driver shoots gunman - 6 Stars?



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Hope this guy gets the 6th Star Award...

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...er-shoots-gunman-met-0420-20150419-story.html


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I would give this 1000 likes if I could.

This driver is a hero in every sense of the word. He has my deepest respect and admiration.

WELL DONE!!!


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

I would give him 1% of UBER's weekly revenue if I was UBER owner, but I don't expect this to happen cause UBER is greedy


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Job well done!!!


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

uberSECURE. A new offering matching you with quality vehicles and armed security for those sketchy areas...

Still no tip button though.....


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

he got 3* from his Pax and his fare reduced for taking too long.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> he got 3* from his Pax and his fare reduced for taking too long.


No doubt. Would not put it past them - though the article and public accolades would be his saving grace.. Uber wouldn't stand in the way of good press.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> No doubt. Would not put it past them - though the article and public accolades would be his saving grace.. Uber wouldn't stand in the way of good press.


"Hi Hero,

I understand that you would like the specific rating for this trip changed. I'd like to help however our privacy policy prevents me from providing specific rider or partner ratings for a trip. Just as we will never provide the rating you gave a rider to that rider, I can't provide you with the rating a rider gave you.

Of course you can always see your average rating on your partner dashboard"


----------

